

The steady decline of Mac quality - kghose

Have you noticed that in the fancy new iTunes, the song name does not update when in mini-player mode? How there are no tool-tips? Remember when Macs used to be good? Now they are just another company with no pride in their work. All intent on flash and shoddy workmanship.
======
slater
That's, like, your opinion, man.

------
marcinj
Nice try, Samsung.

